# Rtic vs. Yeti



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know which looks better......RTIC or YETI


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I saw a rack full of those RTIC's at the Bucees on Hwy 35 in Pearland for 19.99 if I remember correctly.

Looked pretty nice actually.

John


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Jerry picked up 2 last week and they work great, they made my vodka taste even better! lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Tealman, now why did I know you was going to involve alcohol.....
Great ain't they?


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

i want to get a few of your wraps, lets talk after the banquets. Have a few friends that want some! later Buzz


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Will do, we gonna miss you at the banquet...


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

For real though I'm a beer drinker, but I do love me a screwdriver and **** they taste good out of the yeti.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

And they taste just as good out of the RTIC and at half the price.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

I have the Yeti cups and I love them.

I was wondering how the RTIC cups preformed.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Just bought 500 RTIC cups for a convention as I felt they are good enough.

Yeti cups are better and will hold the ice a little longer especially in your vehicle but in the work environment they are very similar. I can put ice in my cup in the AM and use the ice all day in both cups 

I was able to buy 500 30oz RTIC cups with my companies logo engraved for $27 which is less than what I could have bought the Yeti cups without engraving... Plus my two friends that sell Yeti's are only allowed 25 cups per month so it would have taken for ever to get 500 cups.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Half the price and hold the same amount of ice, rtic fir the win, I'm fixing to go to the buccees on 45 and get a few myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have both the RTIC and YETI in 20 oz and I can't tell the difference. The RTIC holds the ice just as good as the Yeti. I also use the RTIC 10 oz. for my coffee cup. It is great to keep a hot cup of coffee from pour to finish.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I ordered two of the RTIC direct from their website. $38 and change, IIRC, shipped to my house. Pretty hard to beat that. They are already on duty.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If you can find these.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang.........are we now having tumbler wars?


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Are the two companies related? The Rtic coolers on their website look like a direct copy of yeti. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

They are all the same. Made in the same Chinese factory. You too can have your own label as long as you purchase a few thousand at a time.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...395870586.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.59.vhiJXk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

You can have your own line of coolers too.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...58367135.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.274.F0zfVQ


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> I have both the RTIC and YETI in 20 oz and I can't tell the difference. The RTIC holds the ice just as good as the Yeti.


x2 except we have several of both in the 32oz, they are all the same thing. Similar products have been around forever, double wall stainless vacuum gizmos...


----------



## Moody Ranch Outfitters (Nov 26, 2009)

A client told us that they are actually made in the same plant. Don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Wouldn't doubt it. Rumor is the guy that started RTIC used to work for Yeti. Now Yeti does have a lawsuit against RTIC over their advertising. Seems RTIC copied Yeti's format exactly and just changed the name.


----------



## GrizzlyCoolers (Jul 19, 2013)

WESTTU said:


> Just bought 500 RTIC cups for a convention as I felt they are good enough.
> 
> Yeti cups are better and will hold the ice a little longer especially in your vehicle but in the work environment they are very similar. I can put ice in my cup in the AM and use the ice all day in both cups
> 
> I was able to buy 500 30oz RTIC cups with my companies logo engraved for $27 which is less than what I could have bought the Yeti cups without engraving... Plus my two friends that sell Yeti's are only allowed 25 cups per month so it would have taken for ever to get 500 cups.


Give us a call next time, we engrave in house.


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

*I'd buy another.*

I can't tell a notable difference -just the price and understandable back order
I bought all this and still under the price of a yeti 65. Worth the wait time at half the price.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Just received my first rotomolded cooler. An RTIC 65. Very pleased with the quality. Made a homemade mechanism to lock in the bed of my truck when it's back there. Basically, bend an old wrench 90 degrees. Stick the closed part of the wrench down through the open slot on the side when the lid is lifted. Run chain, lock, or cable through the closed part of the wrench. Walla!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the ones from HEB. $19.99 and you don't need to buy another lid. You can use the lid with or without a straw and you can close the lid so it will not spill. The lid in the picture is from a 34 oz. 34 oz is $24.99. I have kept ice all day at work with these.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I like the ones from HEB. $19.99 and you don't need to buy another lid. You can use the lid with or without a straw and you can close the lid so it will not spill. The lid in the picture is from a 34 oz. 34 oz is $24.99. I have kept ice all day at work with these.


I agree


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

A little off subject but Sams Club is selling Member Mark 2 pak for $19.99.
They look the same as all the others...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

And isn't it amazing at the rush and hype that was going on last christmas? Yetis selling for $100 on ebay and every store selling out as fast as they could get them.


----------

